# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  kerkoj miken që njoha gjat pushimeve para 18 vitesh

## majlinda747

Përshëndetje miq, kërkoj një mike që njoha gjatë pushimeve në Shqipëri në fillim të vitit 1997. E dija se ajo po atë vit apo të ardhshmin do të kryente një operacion të hipave, apo të ashtuquajtura kukave. Unë nuk kam patur më kontakt me të por dua shumë që ta gjej dhe ti bëj një surprizë. Emri i saj eshtë Teuta.

----------

